# Alphabetical Discrimination!



## ww (May 7, 2009)

I feel discriminated against and disenfranchised because everytime I thank someone even if I'm the first person to thank them I always end up toward the end due to the fact that my username begins with a "W".  

I want you all to know that I do NOT always wait till everyone has thanked you first before I thank you.


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

I think I feel more discriminated against in this way now more than I did before! It even happens in the friend list section. I've been moved closer to the end of people's friend list recently. I think we need a little PB affirmative action!


----------



## ww (May 7, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> I think I feel more discriminated against in this way now more than I did before! It even happens in the friend list section. I've been moved closer to the end of people's friend list recently. I think we need a little PB affirmative action!



It would be the first time I've been the recipient of it but "YES" I would like the PB administrators to "show me some love."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2009)

whitway said:


> I feel discriminated against and disenfranchised because everytime I thank someone even if I'm the first person to thank them I always end up toward the end due to the fact that my username begins with a "W".
> 
> I want you all to know that I do NOT always wait till everyone has thanked you first before I thank you.



[IMGL]http://www.avatarsdb.com/avatars/mouse_lemur_mort.jpg[/IMGL]

I thanked them first! Before I even met them I thanked them!

Quit your whining. If you think having a W for a last name is hard then try being the kid with a last name in the middle of the alphabet. I still remember being in the first grade and the teacher would dismiss in alphabetical order one day and then reverse alphabetical order the next. Didn't matter for me!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 7, 2009)

Try having a last name that is so very close to underwear. . . I've actually had teachers say that when calling roll. I'm almost forty five years old and occasionally someone will jokingly call me that as if I had never heard it.  I blame most of my emotional issues on those teachers. I wonder if Fred would serve papers on them for me. I may have just found a gold mine!


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

Man! You guys have really been injured in life as a child! It's all coming out...the hurt, the pain...I think we just might have a country western song forming here!


----------



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

At least with W, you're probably the last. Occasionally you may be beat out by a Y or something, but not often. But there are TONS of A's out there. I'm NEVER 1st. I'm NEVER last. Even Rich had the distinction of being last every time. I'm somewhere in the middle, no matter which way you do it.

Ah, but usually the banana pudding isn't gone by the time I get there -- B's not so bad after all.


----------



## Athaleyah (May 7, 2009)

I guess women have it easier. We can just pick the letter we want our last name to begin with and marry someone with that letter. Sure it doesn't undo the trauma of school. But I just feel better having moved from S to A when I got married.


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

Try growing up having a first name that rhymes with underpants!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Try growing up having a first name that rhymes with underpants!



Lance we must be linguistically related.


----------



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I guess women have it easier. We can just pick the letter we want our last name to begin with and marry someone with that letter. Sure it doesn't undo the trauma of school. But I just feel better having moved from S to A when I got married.



So 1co 7:39 should read:
she is free to be married to whom she wishes, only in the Lord . . . and assuming he has a desirable last name.


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Try growing up having a first name that rhymes with underpants!
> ...



We could briefly say so.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 7, 2009)

I'm usually in the middle, so I don't even get noticed!!


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> I'm usually in the middle, so I don't even get noticed!!



Who said that? Did anyone else hear someone say something?


----------



## Berean (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Try growing up having a first name that rhymes with underpants!



You know that somewhere out there is a poor soul named Lance Underwood.


----------



## ww (May 7, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > I feel discriminated against and disenfranchised because everytime I thank someone even if I'm the first person to thank them I always end up toward the end due to the fact that my username begins with a "W".
> ...




I would assume in today's PC environment they have to start with A then Reverse Z then B, Then from X, so on and so forth until you finally got your due Rich!


----------



## nicnap (May 7, 2009)

whitway said:


> I would assume in today's PC environment they have to start with A then Reverse Z then B, Then from X, so on and so forth until you finally got your due Rich!



You see, my friend, even you discriminate...you forgot the Y.

And just so everyone knows...I thanked Josh's Wahmbulance joke first.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry. Must have gotten into the wrong room. I was looking for "winners anonymous" instead of "whiners anonymous." My bad. 

[Try having a name where people say "D****s the Menace." Oh, the pain. Oh the humanity!]


----------



## ww (May 7, 2009)

nicnap said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume in today's PC environment they have to start with A then Reverse Z then B, Then from X, so on and so forth until you finally got your due Rich!
> ...



Good Point! I went to public school.


----------



## nicnap (May 7, 2009)

Rich, I feel your pain. I am number 14 in the alphabet by first and last name...always in the middle.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 7, 2009)

I never thought about the Lance name that way. My name gets confused with Lance rather often. In fact, you could even say I get called Lance-a-lot.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 7, 2009)

Don't thank them, quote them and then add your thanks.


----------



## ww (May 7, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Don't thank them, quote them and then add your thanks.



Ooooh Rich! You have found a loophole and I like it!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 7, 2009)

whitway said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Don't thank them, quote them and then add your thanks.
> ...



They are not called loopholes any longer, they are called CHANGE


----------



## gene_mingo (May 7, 2009)

Will one of the mods please rearrange all the posts in this thread by alphabetical order?


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> Will one of the mods please rearrange all the posts in this thread by alphabetical order?



Random order, so we all have a chance to be first.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 7, 2009)

Things weren't too bad as far as names go -- that is, until I took Spanish in high school and the teacher gave us Spanish names. The Spanish equivalent of "Timothy" is "Timoteo." So, naturally, my new name became "Tomato."


----------



## Rich Koster (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > Will one of the mods please rearrange all the posts in this thread by alphabetical order?
> ...



Socialism pokes up it's ugly head again


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > gene_mingo said:
> ...



Yes we can!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



Ok I will


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

I went to grade school with a kid named Allan Adams .. man, he always got chocolate milk first.


----------



## Casey (May 7, 2009)

Ask an administrator to add an underscore (_) to the front of your username. Then you'll be first every time!


----------



## JBaldwin (May 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the laughs!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 7, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I never thought about the Lance name that way. My name gets confused with Lance rather often. In fact, you could even say I get called Lance-a-lot.


----------



## KMK (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> I went to grade school with a kid named Allan Adams .. man, he always got chocolate milk first.



I had a MS principal named 'Richard Ayers'. 

Think about it...

Think about it some more...

Now you got it!


----------

